# babies wont eat.......



## lnm03 (Apr 2, 2011)

I have two little nigerian/lamancha babies they are 18 days old and up until this week the little girl was a little pig eating about a cup to cup and a half at a time from the bottle. The last four days I almost have to force her to eat. The little boy has never willingly just started eating we always had to get the nipple into his mouth then he'd eat about a cup at each feeding.  He recently started willingly taking the bottle but he too has dropped in the amount he eats.  I feed in the morning and evening. They are still my rambunctious little cuties they're just not eating..........do I worry? Will they eat when hungry. Will it hurt if they don't eat in the morning and have to wait till I get off work?  This morning I can't get the little girl to eat anything. She's stubborn and I'm getting ready to try with the little boy. I don't work today so I can try in a little bit but during the week I work 8-5. 

Thanks for any thoughts!!!!!!


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 2, 2011)

Are they pooping normal? Maybe probios would help. 

It's tough bottle feeding when you work. We had to last yr, but my husband was able to do a lunchtime feeding and I did morning, evening and midnight. Eventuall dropping the midnite and stretching our times out.

Someone with more bottle feeding experience should be along shortly....


----------



## lnm03 (Apr 2, 2011)

Yep they're pooping normal.


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 2, 2011)

Do they have access to hay or grain?  By that age my dam raised babies are usually gobbling up their goat pelets, though my bottle babies usually take a little longer to get the hang of eating "real" food.   If they do, might they be filling their bellies before you give them their bottle?

ETA : I have never had a bottle baby just "go off" their bottle.  Drink less a couple days out of the week, yes.  I wish I knew something more to tell you.


----------



## lnm03 (Apr 2, 2011)

No they aren't on hay and grain yet because the guy we got their momma from said to wait until the boy was more willing to take the bottle. He surprisingly ate very well this morning but I still can't get the little girl to eat this morning. We were planning on putting hay and grain free choice for them today since he started doing so well on Wednesday with taking the bottle he's just never ate as much as the girl.


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 2, 2011)

My doeling completely refused her bottle on a couple of occasions last yr. I gave her probios and she was fine. I worried sick about her until the next feeding though.

and it was only one feeding at a time, if I remember correctly.


----------



## lnm03 (Apr 2, 2011)

Is Probios the same as Probiotic Powder?


----------



## RockyToggRanch (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe..I really would compare the ingredients. I use the paste in a tube. I also swear by Nutridrench. It comes in a pump bottle and smells like straight molasses. A great boost for them when ever they're feeling "off".

Durvet makes a lamb and kid paste. It's 15cc and it calls for 3-5 grams for newborns. More for older animals...


----------



## lnm03 (Apr 2, 2011)

I found the probios paste in the tube but not sure how much to give her. I also have nutridrench in my goat cabinet. Also when I got home from the feed store we offered them a small amount of grain.  She now has diarrhea.  I offered her a bottle she sucked on it for a minute and stopped but she did eat some of the grain. Would the grain give her diarrhea?


----------



## Bellshillbillyacres (Apr 4, 2011)

I have babies that are 2 weeks old and are nibbling at hay and grain. I would have it where they can nibble at it, at least hay.


----------

